# Memorial Day Cook BBB



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Well guys is 1:00 and the Butts and Brisket are going on Buford. I will be using Hump Lump, Cherry and Pecan. Tonight Pigs and his wife Val are coming by to sample some Sausage and help on this sometimes delicate cook.  I will try to keep you posted. We are planning on eating tomarrow between 3 and 4. If you leave now you can make it.  =P~


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

Looks great.....I see by the bottle cap in the corner you've already started your memorial day weekend! I did 2 butts and 1 brisket last weekend, put 1 brisket on 1 WSM and 2 butts on the other WSM, good 15 hour smoking they came out great......would love to see the finished product


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks great.....I see by the bottle cap in the corner you've already started your memorial day weekend! I did 2 butts and 1 brisket last weekend, put 1 brisket on 1 WSM and 2 butts on the other WSM, good 15 hour smoking they came out great......would love to see the finished product


Stay tuned. I did 2 butts and a brisket last week in my WSM and they came out great. This time it's Bufords turn.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

I'd be interested to see how they come out compared to the WSM......I've been considering getting a smoker with side smoke box.....can't wait!


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Buford's turn :!: 
Have fun Dogman :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Well it is now raining on my parade. Luckily Buford and my hammock are strategically postioned under 2 big maple tress. It's not as nice a Zilla's Q bana but I am told they do everything BIGGER in Texas  :razz: . The rain doesn’t seem to be affecting Buford in the slightest.  My temp is holding steady at 223* . This will be my first cook in the heavy rain so it will be a good learning experience. I may have to switch to the JD in order to fight the effects of hydrothermia. I think it may be time to toss on a couple of fatties.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Now thats living :grin: 
The J.D. should protect you :!:


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well it is now raining on my parade. Luckily Buford and my hammock are strategically postioned under 2 big maple tress. It's not as nice a Zilla's Q bana but I am told they do everything BIGGER in Texas  :razz: . The rain doesn’t seem to be affecting Buford in the slightest.  My temp is holding steady at 223* . This will be my first cook in the heavy rain so it will be a good learning experience. I may have to switch to the JD in order to *fight the effects of hydrothermia.* I think it may be time to toss on a couple of fatties.



That would be *hyperthermia*, hydrothermia would indicate electricity and that's BAD. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought hydro meant water.  I was inventing my own word as opposed to hypothermia. Instead of low body temp more like a wet dogâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.I guess no one around here gets my sense of humor...  

hydro-   

prefix 
1.  water, liquid, moisture 
hydrobiology 

2.  hydrogen 
hydrocarbon 



[From Greek hudr- , the stem of hudōr â€œwater.â€


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Man am I back in school  
Lets talk about drinkin' Jack, and cookin' meat :!: 
 :bar:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

With out schooling how are you going to learn about the finer things in life……
Like this stuff


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Nice assortment =D> 

The Dog love da Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

I do believe that somebody has a liking for Uncle Jack!


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

I'm about 5 hrs in and the Brisket is at 142* and the Butts are at 76*. The fatties have another hour.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm about 5 hrs in and the Brisket is at 142* and the *Butts are at 76*.* The fatties have another hour.


Mine have been on less than 2 hours with a pit temp of 223º and the one with the probe is at 101º.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Well the Butts are actually at 150* I either need to change the batteries or I have issues with the probe. That 76* didn't sound right to me either. I did the boiling water test a few days ago and all the temps were pretty close.  8-[ Good call Joker.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Well it was the batteries. I had 3 and need 4. I also got my charcoal basket going but I am currently having problems getting the pit temp up. I think I’m not getting enough air flow to the lit charcoal. I put a 20lb bag of lump in the basket……………………………I’ll try to post a pic later.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well it was the batteries. I had 3 and need 4. I also got my charcoal basket going but I am currently having problems getting the pit temp up. I think I’m not getting enough air flow to the lit charcoal. I put a 20lb bag of lump in the basket……………………………I’ll try to post a pic later.


Try a blowdryer :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea I think it's called a guru? :grin:  :hide: I just needed to get enough charcoal lit.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can't breathe, Dave.  It's really packed in there!


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine now  the temp is holding steady at 225*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!  I mean HOT!  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, in this case it would be a boo hoo


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:itsok:


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a Yoo- Hoo


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a Yoo- Hoo [/quote:39n6z5lu]

Or a yoo too!


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2zcm43bo]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't *hydro* mean water, not electricity???[/quote:2zcm43bo]
You are correct Brian.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct Brian.[/quote:2ap8qqis]
Thats what I thought.

Bruce


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

I don't think everyone read the entire thread...


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I don't think everyone read the entire thread...


Thats what I thought.



Brian


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I don't think everyone read the entire thread...



Are we  fftop: ?


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

We’ll find out when the censors Moderators come.


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> We’ll find out when the censors Moderators come.


I think Nick is a deputy Moderator #-o 
Sorry Dog :!: 
 :hide:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be dragging my ass down with those guys!!! #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

:-k


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> :-k


 :wwnn:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff I think Nick might be an undercover moderator.  What do you think?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know you didn’t lose your rank last week Nick!
 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...... :-k


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only at home!


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only at home!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:3qbre485]
 :lmao:  :lcry: Oh God :lmao:  make it stop :lcry:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only at home!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:3owdr25z]
 :lmao:  :lcry: Oh God :lmao:  make it stop :lcry:[/quote:3owdr25z]
Easily amused Puff?  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 26, 2006)

Dog i'm glad you have a good sense of humor :!: 


 :rant: 
Damn the moderator's 


 :hide:


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Hey where did everyone go? It’s been 24 hrs without sleep and my Brisket and Butts are at 172*.  I don’t know why I’m bothering to type this when the adults wake up tomorrow this post will be gone like Joker’s youth…and Puff’s daddy……we might need you boat Puff because I think we are up a certain creek without a paddle.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

I started mine a litte while ago. wanted to have it ready for dinner. watch the race, and eat some fresh Q. Mmmmm


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Hey where did everyone go? It’s been 24 hrs without sleep and my Brisket and Butts are at 172*.  I don’t know why I’m bothering to type this when the adults wake up tomorrow this post will be gone like Joker’s youth…and Puff’s daddy……we might need you boat Puff because I think we are up a certain creek without a paddle.



Nope still here  
Wake up Dog :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

Well the meat is done. I had some fire control issues with the charcoal basket, but it doesn’t seem to have effected the finished product. I'll try to get pics of the finished stuff but I'm going to have a housefull after the little guys game……I’m still in denial about my food porn obsession.  The one thing I did notice is it doesn’t seem like I got that real nice smoke ring like I got on the last brisket I did.  :-k I think it’s because I used more pecan than cherry?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2006)

Looks very good.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Just using charcoal or lump charcoal should give you a smoke ring.  I've read some discussions about certain ingredients in rubs inhibiting the formation of the smoke ring but I've never seen any conclusive proof.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2006)

Looks great !

CUT IT UP !!!!
 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Just using charcoal or lump charcoal should give you a smoke ring.  I've read some discussions about certain ingredients in rubs inhibiting the formation of the smoke ring but I've never seen any conclusive proof.


I have a smoke ring it just doesn't look like the last one, like this


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

The only other thing I can think of off the top of my head is, smoke ring formation stops once the meat reaches around 140º (138º I think) so if you let your meat come to room temperature before putting it on, there will be less of a smoke ring than if you put it on at less than 40º.


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> The only other thing I can think of off the top of my head is, smoke ring formation stops once the meat reaches around 140º (138º I think) so if you let your meat come to room temperature before putting it on, there will be less of a smoke ring than if you put it on at less than 40º.


Nope I always go straight from the fridge to the smoker.........I got to believe its the wood choice. I've noticed color differences in the electric with using just hickory or hickory/cherry or straight cherry. IMHO the cherry is what give it that nice color. Even when I clean the ashes in buford the cheery cook ashes have a reddish tint....... :-k


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

Looks awesome Dog =D> 


I hope your'e getting some much needed rest now


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Looks good, where'd you score the brisket ?


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Looks good, where'd you score the brisket ?


Market in the Square the grocery store right down the street. That had a whole cooler full.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd eat that!


----------

